# Brother MFC-J630W Printer - b&w printing?



## sandrarand (Oct 6, 2011)

I truly feel stupid asking this question. I'm quite savvy, but can't for the life of me figure out how (or if it's even possible) to print in black and white only on my Brother 4-in-1 - model MFC-J630W. I've wasted a ton in the color cartridges on things that did not need to be full color. 

Anyone have any ideas or can dissect the manual? Perhaps I'm just looking too hard...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello sandrarand and welcome to TSF,

In windows, you use the print setup option to print in B&W or Greyscale.

I am unsure as how to set your print to B&W using Mac OS so I am referring you to our MAC specialists.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if the manual helps Brother Solutions Center: MFC-J630W: Manuals: United States


----------



## sandrarand (Oct 6, 2011)

gavinzach said:


> Hello sandrarand and welcome to TSF,
> 
> In windows, you use the print setup option to print in B&W or Greyscale.
> 
> I am unsure as how to set your print to B&W using Mac OS so I am referring you to our MAC specialists.


Thank you! I can't really find much in changing the printer setup options on my system either, so anyone that can chime in for a Mac, please do.


----------



## sandrarand (Oct 6, 2011)

joeten said:


> See if the manual helps Brother Solutions Center: MFC-J630W: Manuals: United States


I think this answers my question: Print using only the black ink cartridge when the Color cart : Brother

Apparently I can only print in black & white if one of the color cartridges has run out? Awful. Potentially I wouldn't have purchased this printer had I realized that ahead of time. I almost never need to print in color.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this 
1) When you press "Print" in any application, you will have an option of "Preview" that is close to bottom left. Click on the "Preview" button.
2) This will open the document in Preview (the software program) as a PDF. Now click File > Print.
3) There should be a dropdown menu where "Preview" is currently selected. Click the dropdown menu and select "Quality & Media."
4) A checkbox titled "Grayscale Printing" should appear at the bottom. Check this box.
5) Push Print!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks joeten!


----------



## sandrarand (Oct 6, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi try this
> 1) When you press "Print" in any application, you will have an option of "Preview" that is close to bottom left. Click on the "Preview" button.
> 2) This will open the document in Preview (the software program) as a PDF. Now click File > Print.
> 3) There should be a dropdown menu where "Preview" is currently selected. Click the dropdown menu and select "Quality & Media."
> ...


Ha! This is awesome! A lot of hoop-jumping to print in black & white, but exactly what I was looking for. This should work, thanks so much.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Let us know how it works out for ya!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome glad it was of help


----------

